# Republican voting for Kerry



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

After deep soul searching and seeing the list of notable world figures who endorse Kerry, I too have had a change of heart will cast my vote for Kerry. The endorsment list includes: Osama Bin Laden, Abu Musab al-Zarqawi, Muqtada al-Sadr, Kim Jong-Il, Sadaam Hussein, Momar Khadafi, Fidel Castro. Won't you join the international terrorist society and support John Kerry for president. I would feel proud to support a candidate who has such a fine group of upstanding world figures endorsing him. Not. uke: :sniper:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Terrorists are angry islamics. If Kerry can change our foreign policies such that they have to reason to hate America, not only can we avoid future attacks with certainty but we will also be able to bring our troops out of the mid east. If you would like to believe Bush's impossible statements, and continue the war(s) in the mid east for years to come, vote accordingly.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Militant_Tiger said:


> If Kerry can change our foreign policies such that they have to reason to hate America, not only can we avoid future attacks with certainty but we will also be able to bring our troops out of the mid east.


Islamic terrorists have always hated us and always will because we are a wealthy, successful nation. The 9/11 attack was being plotted long before George Bush was elected. What foreign policy decisions in the middle east did George Bush make that prompted this attack? None! The terrorists thought they could get away with this attack and get the same non-response they got from the Clinton administration. Well they were wrong and will now be hunted down and exterminated.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It is likely that they hated his father, when little Bush came into action they decided to hit us first.


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

"It is likely that they hated his father, when little Bush came into action they decided to hit us first."

What did George Bush Sr. do to anger the terrorists? You are digging yourself a hole MT.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

jacks, don't you remember what he (G Sr) did? He kicked Hussein's A----
Butt after Hussein invaded Kuwait. And after Hussein was just minding his own business.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I like the Bush's they both have some freakin' balls!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I didn't realize they issued a bucket of stupid with every pair of balls.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Kerry is wearing that bucket on his head. :beer:


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

What did George Bush Sr. do to anger the terrorists? You are digging yourself a hole MT.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Some people don't know no different and don't wanna learn.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I didn't realize they issued a bucket of stupid with every pair of balls.


From military entrance exames, Bush's IQ is estimated in the mid 120's while Kerry's is 120--judging by your circular logic, both probably higher than yours.


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Terrorists are angry islamics. If Kerry can change our foreign policies such that they have to reason to hate America, not only can we avoid future attacks with certainty but we will also be able to bring our troops out of the mid east. If you would like to believe Bush's impossible statements, and continue the war(s) in the mid east for years to come, vote accordingly.


Change our ways so that the terrorists don't "hate America". LOL!

Our foreign policy must change? Uh huh.. Maybe you should read the Quran. You see, if you are not Muslim, you are a non-believer, an infidel.

The Quran is full of the quotes like those below.

So, how do we cower to the islamic murdering thugs? Simple, abandon our way of life, our freedoms, our religions, our capitalism, give up everything and commit our lives to Allah. For anything less would mean we are all infidel's and worthy of Allah's wrath.

"Against them make ready your strength to the utmost of your power, including steeds of war, to strike terror into the hearts of the enemies of Allah...Whatever ye spend in the cause of Allah shall be repaid unto you, and ye shall not be treated unjustly." (Surah 8:60)

"Truly Allah loves those who fight in His Cause in battle array, as if they were a solid cemented structure," (Surah 61:4).

"Fight in the cause of Allah those who fight you but do not transgress limits...191And slay them wherever ye catch them. and turn them out from where they have turned you out; for persecution is worse than slaughter; But fight them not at the sacred Mosque unless they (first) fight you there; But if they fight you, slay them. Such is the reward of those who reject faith. 192 But if they cease, Allah is oft-forgiving, Most Merciful. 193And fight them on until there is no more persecution. And the religion becomes Allah's. But if they cease, Let there be no hostility except to those who practice oppression" (Surah 2:190-193).


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

MT..... I would point out that 9/11 was most likely being planned well in advance of President Bush's first term. Don't be fooled into thinking that Osama wouldn't have hit us if Algore would have been in office. Marlo makes some great points... these people will not be satisfied until our country is neutralized by bankruptcy and the threat of terror in a much worse way than it is today. You heard Osama mention this in his little tape appearance last week. Teddy Roosevelt, I believe, was quoted as saying "walk softly but carry a big stick"... I would subcribe to that advice.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Calling me stupid, a cunning strategy by an equally cunning lingist. From my standardized test scores it is said to be around 140. It is rather amazing that with such a mind Bush still can't figure out how to pronounce half of the words his speech writers put up for him. If any of you took the time to read Bob's posting of Osama's speech, his reasoning for the attack was because of our aid of Isreal against the pakis, among other issues of us interfering with the middle east.

"walk softly but carry a big stick"

I completely agree with Mr Roosevelt here, if America could only figure out how to keep its fingers out of other contries pie, we would have far less problems to deal with.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

We lost the ability or the freedom to "keep our fingers out of other countries' pies" many decades ago. My son also has an IQ about like that, but he is also the type that without a watcher will break his arm trying to push open the door that says "Pull." Common sense over sheer IQ numbers any day, and I'l take President Bush's commen sense as well.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Calling me stupid, a cunning strategy by an equally cunning lingist. From my standardized test scores it is said to be around 140..


It's spelled "linguist". :withstupid:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

We lost the ability or the freedom to "keep our fingers out of other countries' pies" many decades ago. My son also has an IQ about like that, but he is also the type that without a watcher will break his arm trying to push open the door that says "Pull." Common sense over sheer IQ numbers any day, and I'l take President Bush's commen sense as well.

Common sense would be to check the facts before diving into a major war. Common sense would be to act immediately when the country goes under attack.

"It's spelled "linguist". "

You've caught me in a mistype smalls, have you run out of arguments or have you chosen to act childish for fun?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

It's not that I want to start an argument, I just love sweet irony.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

My finger slipped onto another key in a dark room, the irony slays me.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

We've posted the facts. You simply refuse to accept them. This doesn't leave room for debate, so I'm outta here. Good-bye.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The facts? Which facts would these be? So far all I've heard was opinion.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

The FACT that what the "facts" the inteligence comunity gave Bush said that Saddam had WMDs.

if What is SUPPOSED to be the most advanced, and best equiped intelligence agency in the world told you the Arab guy down the street was Osamas third in command, and had bank records and "inteligence" that in their expert oppinions proved it, WOULD YOU BELIEVE THEM?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> My finger slipped onto another key in a dark room, the irony slays me.
> You've caught me in a mistype smalls, have you run out of arguments or have you chosen to act childish for fun?


Comes back to bite you doesn't it genius. Also, your finger didn't slip onto another key, it failed to go up an entire row. I think I smell BS.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> The FACT that what the "facts" the inteligence comunity gave Bush said that Saddam had WMDs.
> 
> if What is SUPPOSED to be the most advanced, and best equiped intelligence agency in the world told you the Arab guy down the street was Osamas third in command, and had bank records and "inteligence" that in their expert oppinions proved it, WOULD YOU BELIEVE THEM?


I am stunned that a few fuzzy facts about Saddam and possible WMD's was so accepted and unquestioned by this aministration, but the document with the title OSAMA DETERMINED TO ATTACK UNITED STATES was completely overlooked.

http://www.commondreams.org/headlines02/0518-04.htm
http://www.cnn.com/2004/ALLPOLITICS/04/10/august6.memo/
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/0409041pdb1.html
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/3617289.stm

"Comes back to bite you doesn't it genius. Also, your finger didn't slip onto another key, it failed to go up an entire row. I think I smell BS."

I think I smell a failed argument and a few childish adults. You've hit a new low plains my boy.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I didn't realize they issued a bucket of stupid with every pair of balls.


speaking of childish... :withstupid:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

I think you missed the point. When you can't make a point you start picking out spelling and grammar mistakes that people make. We all make them often, but then we really are not trying to get these posts published are we? The comment I made about coming back to bite you genius was meant in reference to your habit and the post where you tell us your IQ is 140 (genius). I noticed you also thought it was childish for people to point out your mistake, and that they must not be able to make an argument for their case. My point exactly in the past. You can't have your cake and eat it too MT. Overlook the small mistakes people make, and they will overlook yours. Be a smart a$$ and no one will let you forget it. MT I think you have a double standard MT.


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

Militant_Tiger

I have been reading through some, not all, of your posts to get a general idea of who you are so I can see where you are coming from. Let's see if these hit home.

You believe that the United States is the evil force within the world because we are a rich (evil) nation and the only way anyone can become rich is by stealing it from someone else, or some other country. To redeem ourselves we must grovel at the feet of other countries and give them whatever they wish. And sense we are the epitome of capitalism, that makes everything much, much worse.

You have SOME obvious intellect, but you are concieted also. A very bad combination, even worse if your intellect is less than what you believe. You come from suburbia and therefore anyone who lives in the rural areas are uneducated ******** who keep trying to drag the intellectuals, such as yourself, into a time where marrying your sister was the thing to do.

You come from a Democratic family and you have spent most of your life being made to understand, or trying to understand yourself, that you should never judge what someone else does UNLESS they are some right wing nut job who has a bible in one hand and a Nazi flag in the other. (side note here for everyone. I love it when people call conservatives fascist, you probably haven't MT, because it shows their ignorance. Fascism is an economic term that has been turned into a term of rascism. Roosevelt was a fascist)

Since you are so young, you have a belief that former President Bill Clinton was the ideal president and is what every president should be like without really understanding what a true presidency is. And no, I don't believe Regean's was. You also have been raised up in an age when you have been handed the world on the platter without a single worry, until now, and your ******. What your ****** about, the platter or the worry, we don't know and we're starting to get tired of guessing.

You hate the military and what it stands for (strength, order, nationalism) and believe that the only ones who join are the retarded ********, rascist nationalist, or poor minorities who have no where else to turn because of the white man holding them back.

You are VERY emotional. You are most likely to make your points in arguements with emotional facts. You probably will start calling me names because of this posting and then reason that it was an intellectual assault on your part because you spelled every word correctly.

Why did I do this? Because I started a simple thread about why I voted for Bush and you attacked me. Want to know what "rock" I've been hiding under? I'm a factory worker who puts in 50-60 hour work weeks becuase we can't keep up with the orders that are coming in. I am in the process of starting my own small business. In my spare time I help out 2 charities that I hold dear to my heart. I come from a large (6 kids) family in rural Iowa and we were poor (I didn't know it at the time). I have three years of college and I didn't finish because of an OWI and I was working my own way through it paying for everything as I went. You want to attack my intellect? It should be easy because I consider myself to be an idiot. Want to call me names? I'll send you some of the more creative ones people have used over the last 35 years. But DO NOT ever insinuate I'm ignorant you little college runt.

Hope everyone had fun reading this. I have a beagle that is throwing up and needed something to do. Good hunting this weekend.

IaHunter


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

IAHunter said:


> Why did I do this? Because I started a simple thread about why I voted for Bush and you attacked me...............But DO NOT ever insinuate I'm ignorant you little college runt.


I went back and re-read that entire thread and all MT asks is which rock you were hiding under. Pretty mild. You were doing pretty good until the end there. However, you lower yourself to MT's level when you revert to name calling as does he.

The biggest kick I get out if the MT thing is that I think he is still in high school, and one young kid gets all of these grown men whipped up into a frenzy. 1 MT vs. 10-20 grown men tossing cow pies at each other. The fact that y'all toss cow pies back at him only validates his efforts in his point of view. He does pretty good considering.... How many HS students do you know that are as politically charged as he, albeit for the "wrong" side?

The personal attacks in this forum are uneccesary and all reasonable debate goes out the window when things degenerate to that point. I am guilty of the same, but am trying to change my ways. If you read somethinkg that ticks you off, chill for a bit before you respond.

Go ahead and call me out as MT's "ally" if you like. But I will chastise anyone in this forum for crossing the line between spririted debate and personal attacks.

RC


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Well said RC! Sometimes better to sit back and take a deep breath before responding to some of these posts. It is fun to banter with everyone here, but the personal attacks won't get us anywhere. Truth is, that none of us will likely change the mind set of say, MT, for example, or visa versa. (Not trying to pick on you specifically MT)


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey IAhunter..... Reading your last post, I think you could have had a career in law enforcement as an FBI profiler.


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

Robert L

Actually, I had taken alot of time to calm down before that message and left out 99.999999% fo what I was going to say. I'm a hot head and admit to it, that is why I took a time out. As for the rock deal, I don't apologize for it insinuates a lack of understanding of the world and I have spent too much of my personal time trying to understand what is going on in this world for some....young adult :wink: , to say such a thing. I don't even let my elders do it if I have the facts to back up my opinions. And since I've been doing electioneering (that word is in honor of Bush's victory) since the age of 11, I would put my past against his present.
That's my say there.

Militant_Tiger

I apologize for calling you a runt. You might be 6' 6". I don't know.

IaHunter


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Frankly im not sure what you're ****** about in the first place. I don't remember making any statements about you. Could you point it out?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

You suggested that he was living under a rock. Just the USUAL stuff.

RC


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Oh, by the way, MT, you're the one that started in with the "stupid" cracks.

Militant_Tiger Posted: Tue Nov 02, 2004 4:41 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I didn't realize they issued a bucket of stupid with every pair of balls.


----------

